# New Purple/Blue/Silver Halfmoon Female :D



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

YAY She finally came. I have been waiting for her for two months... It took so long for the breeder to purchase his fish from Thailand. But.... here she is  I just put her in ten or twenty minutes ago, and no doubt she still has some coloring up to do. But I love her! I think she is so cute.
I haven't decided a name for her... I'm torn between Euphamia- Effie for short, or Hattie. Help me decide between these two please! 
Haha, I love her white lipstick  Please excuse the yellow water, thats just from the almond leaf I put in there.










































Peanut, the PK SD red dragon in the tank next to her, is going crazy! He is actually flaring (he's never flared fully before!) and is zipping around the tank and is haning around the new girl's side of the tank. She is flaring right back at him- I think they will get along just fine when I breed them


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

she is pretty, her fins seem a little pink-purple-blue-ish but like you said she has some coloring up to do. I'm glad she survived the trip...other then that peanut and her might make a wonderful pair...XD not sure how their fry will come out though...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

she's soo pretty now that i can't wait to see her after a while


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! I love her copper(I think) coloring! She has a nice body and long ventrals!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys 
She is a little shy of Peanut, who is showing off to her like crazy lol 
But she's a character  An hour later she's already eating like a little pig


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol i cant wait to see the fry


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

And I can't wait to breed them! Very excited


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very pretty copper girl!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love coppers and she is a petty girl!!! If you do breed I may want one.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I am planning on breeding Peanut and her this summer  I am so excited!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, she's beautiful!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I am planning on breeding Peanut and her this summer  I am so excited!


I bet you are excited! I bet they will produce some pretty fry. I can't wait to breed but that wont be until I am done researching. 

I want to breed Leon with a HM or HMPK but I haven't found a female around here and I have been looking at the ones online. I did find a very pretty copper male delta. I should have bought him but I decided not to since I am looking for a female.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck with finding the right female


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! Look at that long dorsal, she has some doubletail in her somewhere! If you don't mind me asking, who did you get her from?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I got her from Canadian Aquatics. 
http://www.canadianaquatics.com/
They ship in gorgeous fish. Since you live in New York, the shipping would be quite a lot for you. (I live in Canada.) But I love ordering fish 
These are some of the fish they get in. Some of them are worth drooling over 8)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoLKtMdnkk


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

How can you see what they have in on that site? Its confusing :|


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Go to Livestock, equipment, etc. On the left of the page.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh haha riiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Wow they do have some nice fish! (Trying so hard not to get addicted to this...reminding myself fish is for 3yr old son).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with not getting addicted. lol I don't think any of us thought we'd get addicted but we did. lol


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

She is very pretty =) we never get any like that over here, its so sad =( lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol this is for my 3yr old, not me  (went from buying a nano to the whole setup in one day )


----------

